# Jeffrey Friedl flickr plugin and noise ninja?



## [shingo] (Feb 15, 2009)

Is it possible to add a noise ninja filter to the post-process for Jeffrey Friedl's flickr plugin?

I have created a droplet which I can use with the normal export in lightroom, but I don't see how I can add it to the flickr plugin.

Any idea?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums!

You can use Jeffrey's Run Any Command export plugin to fire off your droplet.


----------

